# Sondaggio



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
sto iniziando a pormi delle domande 
legate al mondo maschile di internet

1. esistono uomini che durano meno di 50/60 minuti di stantuffo?
2. esistono uomini che ti fanno avere meno di 5/10 orgasmi solo di lingua?
3. esistono uomini che hanno meno di 20 cm di pisello?

vi prego
toglietemi questi dubbi amletici


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si a tutte e tre le domande


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Su internet NO.
Fuori internet SI.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> si a tutte e tre le domande


sei sicura? perchè sono delle costanti che mi accompagnano da quando bazzico il web


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su internet NO.
> Fuori internet SI.


e meno male  un po' di normalità :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sei sicura? perchè sono delle costanti che mi accompagnano da quando bazzico il web


Ora devo andare, quando torno approfondisco...
Comunque sul web è così, c'è poco da fare...:facepalm:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2014)

E' un periodo che se becco quella a cui piace moscio......la farei impazzire.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un periodo che se becco quella a cui piace moscio......la farei impazzire.


fatti un ovetto sbattuto


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su internet NO.
> Fuori internet SI.


è che la rete potenzia
Una volta lo stesso ruolo lo svolgevano i Bar dello Sport.


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è che la rete potenzia
> Una volta lo stesso ruolo lo svolgevano i Bar dello Sport.


tipo  i pescatori


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chetteridi


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chetteridi



io vi adoro!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...sto iniziando a pormi delle domande legate al mondo maschile di internet1. esistono uomini che durano meno di 50/60 minuti di stantuffo?2. esistono uomini che ti fanno avere meno di 5/10 orgasmi solo di lingua?3. esistono uomini che hanno meno di 20 cm di pisello?vi pregotoglietemi questi dubbi amletici


Non Ah ah ah come no!!!! Sono una moltitudine


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

su internet ne trovi tanti, ma quando li metti sul letto svaniscono


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non Ah ah ah come no!!!! Sono una moltitudine


tutta gente senza pc


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> su internet ne trovi tanti, ma quando li metti sul letto svaniscono


ma infatti mi tengo il dubbio


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti mi tengo il dubbio


il dubbio ti rimane se non provi a stenderli sul letto


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il dubbio ti rimane se non provi a stenderli sul letto


meglio un dubbio di una delusione :rotfl:


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> meglio un dubbio di una delusione :rotfl:



:up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Ottobre 2014)

Io al momento non duro, non faccio, non ho dimensioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

na bambola :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


1) Io. Come ho già avuto modo di scrivere, duro in media 13 secondi e mezzo, ma solo col vento a favore. Se il clima non è favorevole dimezzo i tempi.

2) Io. Con me arriverai a pensare che l'orgasmo sia un'invenzione dei fratelli Grimm

3) Io. Faccio a gara col gatto per vedere chi ce l'ha più lungo e vince sempre lui.

Buscopann


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io al momento non duro, non faccio, non ho dimensioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> na bambola :rotfl:


per forza.... sei tifoso della Roma.....


----------



## Stark72 (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per forza.... sei tifoso della Roma.....


quindi al momento godo uguale


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


Rilancio, se posso:
esistono uomini che sono sotto le medie da te indicate?
Risposta: presente.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


ma lo deduci da qua dentro o sei andata nelle chat di lothar?


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per forza.... sei tifoso della Roma.....


io oggi voglio darti tutti rossi!!!



Stark72 ha detto:


> quindi al momento godo uguale


io oggi voglio darti tutti verdi!!!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io oggi voglio darti tutti verdi!!!


grazie grazie grazie


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io oggi voglio darti tutti rossi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> io oggi voglio darti tutti verdi!!!


Famo una colletta e regaliamole un semaforo. Coi gialli che avanzano Tubarao si inventerà qualche faccina in più

Buscopann


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo deduci da qua dentro o sei andata nelle chat di lothar?


ma lo sai che credo di nn averci mai parlato con lothar?
cmq mi riferivo al web in generale


----------



## gas (2 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie grazie grazie



ruffiano


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Coooooomunque, riprendiamo il filo del discorso.
Ma porca miseria...su internet quelli che si sono spinti a indicarmi le proprie misure non mi hanno mai detto di essere a meno di 18 cm. Cioè, se dovevano dirmi 18 lo dicevano come se si vergognassero della pochezza dell'attrezzo.
Ho notato che lo standard è sui 21...che meno è poco, di più è Rocco...
In più c'è il discorso durata, lì tutti promettono ore e ore di sesso tantrico, di robe ai confini della realtà, della serie "ti prendo alle 21 e finisco alle 5 del mattino".
Tutti sono straconvinti di essere maghi della lingua, tutti sono convinti di aver donato milioni di orgasmi, le donne con loro non hanno mai finto (Harry ti presento Sally docet...).
Posso dire con certezza con una buona percentuale di maschi non sa manco cosa sia il/la clitoride, non sa nemmeno dove si trova e pensa che sia una cosa che ci siamo inventate per demoralizzarli.
Chi invece sa che cos'è di norma e regola va indirizzato e bisogna anche spiegargli un minimo come lavorare lì attorno (che sia di lingua o mani è indifferente).
Posso affermare che di quelli che hanno avuto il piacere di approfondire l'argomento con il mio piano inferiore solo uno è stato in grado di gestire con onore la questione...non che siano decine eh, ma qualcuno c'è stato...


----------



## birba (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Coooooomunque, riprendiamo il filo del discorso.
> Ma porca miseria...su internet quelli che si sono spinti a indicarmi le proprie misure non mi hanno mai detto di essere a meno di 18 cm. Cioè, se dovevano dirmi 18 lo dicevano come se si vergognassero della pochezza dell'attrezzo.
> Ho notato che lo standard è sui 21...che meno è poco, di più è Rocco...
> In più c'è il discorso durata, lì tutti promettono ore e ore di sesso tantrico, di robe ai confini della realtà, della serie "ti prendo alle 21 e finisco alle 5 del mattino".
> ...


e quelli che "Ma se di lingua ti ho fatto impazzire" e tu hai vaghi ricordi di una lieve passatina veloce?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e quelli che "Ma se di lingua ti ho fatto impazzire" e tu hai vaghi ricordi di una lieve passatina veloce?


:facepalm:


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


Il vero problema è che la gente ci crede davvero.
3) Allora... statistiche ufficiali dicono che i senegalesi, notoriamente i cazzoni più cazzoni dell'universo, hanno in media 18.2 centimetri. Gli italiani 14.8. Quindi o c'è una moltitudine di sfigati offline da 3 cm oppure le cazzate volano... il bello è che i 18 cm che sembra siano pochi, perchè Oscuro va a capo sul secondo avatar, sono roba da senegalesi... basta accontentarsi di quei 18 senza dirlo in giro 

2) Una volta che il motore è acceso, l'unico limite è la fantasia. Il problema, come detto da non-mi-ricordo-chi, è che la gente non sa neanche che c'è la chiave, figuriamoci trovarla...

1) La durata, per TUTTI, sarebbe tre minuti al massimo. E' una questione meccanica. Per il resto, a meno di disfunzioni, è tutto cervello


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che la gente ci crede davvero.
> 3) Allora... statistiche ufficiali dicono che i senegalesi, notoriamente i cazzoni più cazzoni dell'universo, hanno in media 18.2 centimetri. Gli italiani 14.8. Quindi o c'è una moltitudine di sfigati offline da 3 cm oppure le cazzate volano... il bello è che i 18 cm che sembra siano pochi, perchè Oscuro va a capo sul secondo avatar, sono roba da senegalesi... basta accontentarsi di quei 18 senza dirlo in giro
> 
> 2) Una volta che il motore è acceso, l'unico limite è la fantasia. Il problema, come detto da non-mi-ricordo-chi, è che la gente non sa neanche che c'è la chiave, figuriamoci trovarla...
> ...


Non è una questione di tempo,ma di intensità.A ragà io mi son stancato di spiegarvi ogni cosa,è arrivato il momento che imparate soli.


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che la gente ci crede davvero.
> 3) Allora... statistiche ufficiali dicono che i senegalesi, notoriamente i cazzoni più cazzoni dell'universo, hanno in media 18.2 centimetri. Gli italiani 14.8. Quindi o c'è una moltitudine di sfigati offline da 3 cm oppure le cazzate volano... il bello è che i 18 cm che sembra siano pochi, perchè Oscuro va a capo sul secondo avatar, sono roba da senegalesi... basta accontentarsi di quei 18 senza dirlo in giro
> 
> 2) Una volta che il motore è acceso, l'unico limite è la fantasia. Il problema, come detto da non-mi-ricordo-chi, è che la gente non sa neanche che c'è la chiave, figuriamoci trovarla...
> ...


ma a parte le povere donnette che ci credono....
secondo me pure quelli che millantano, credono a quello che scrivono...
si sentono tutti dei gran trombatori... poi li vorrei vedere (vedere eh, nn provare)


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una questione di tempo,ma di intensità.A ragà io mi son stancato di spiegarvi ogni cosa,è arrivato il momento che imparate soli.


ma lascia perdere l'intensità
io ti sto parlando di minuti detti esplicitamente
"Io ho un problema che si chiama durata, duro almeno un'ora"
mi è stato detto di recente
ovviamente un'ora molto intensa :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Ah*



biri ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere l'intensità
> io ti sto parlando di minuti detti esplicitamente
> "Io ho un problema che si chiama durata, duro almeno un'ora"
> mi è stato detto di recente
> ovviamente un'ora molto intensa :facepalm:



Io dopo 20 minuti già mi rompo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere l'intensità
> io ti sto parlando di minuti detti esplicitamente
> "Io ho un problema che si chiama durata, duro almeno un'ora"
> mi è stato detto di recente
> ovviamente un'ora molto intensa :facepalm:


Chi te l'ha detto un fan di Sting?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere l'intensità
> io ti sto parlando di minuti detti esplicitamente
> "Io ho un problema che si chiama durata, duro almeno un'ora"
> mi è stato detto di recente
> ovviamente un'ora molto intensa :facepalm:


Soffre di anorgasmia, poverino. Tu lo perculi così?


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Soffre di anorgasmia, poverino. Tu lo perculi così?


no, non ne soffre.... ne ho le prove...


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dopo 20 minuti già mi rompo.


ma pure io


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto un fan di Sting?


ahahahahahahah  può darsi


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere l'intensità
> io ti sto parlando di minuti detti esplicitamente
> "Io ho un problema che si chiama durata, duro almeno un'ora"
> mi è stato detto di recente
> ovviamente un'ora molto intensa :facepalm:


io ho avuto un ragazzo che durava e durava e durava, tanto che io a na certa me rompevo e gli dicevo basta ed era anche messo mooolto bene, quindi poi alla fine secondo me con una persona ti ci devi prendere.


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto un fan di Sting?


Madonna sta cosa l'ho sentita dire tantissime volte!!! 
Mai uno che dicesse "Oh, io in quarto d'ora ho finito, preliminari compresi!"...e poi quando parlano dell'ora canonica ti dicono pure che è la norma, sul web durano tutti un'ora in media.
Io posso dire che ho trovato più spesso gente che veniva nelle mutande ancor prima di iniziare!? 
Eh ma che cavolo!!


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ho avuto un ragazzo che durava e durava e durava, tanto che io a na certa me rompevo e gli dicevo basta ed era anche messo mooolto bene, quindi poi alla fine secondo me con una persona ti ci devi prendere.


ma era il tuo ragazzo, non uno che pensa di ingolosirti su internet millantando mirabili peripezie sessuali


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna sta cosa l'ho sentita dire tantissime volte!!!
> Mai uno che dicesse "Oh, io in quarto d'ora ho finito, preliminari compresi!"...e poi quando parlano dell'ora canonica ti dicono pure che è la norma, sul web durano tutti un'ora in media.
> Io posso dire che ho trovato più spesso gente che veniva nelle mutande ancor prima di iniziare!?
> Eh ma che cavolo!!


Ho appena scritto che dopo 20 minuti mi rompo.....


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho appena scritto che dopo 20 minuti mi rompo.....


però anche te ci millanti mezzo metro di uccello


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> però anche te ci millanti mezzo metro di uccello



La dimostrazione che non millanto nulla.Anzi 20 minuti sono anche troppi.!10 minuti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Biri*



biri ha detto:


> però anche te ci millanti mezzo metro di uccello



Poi non è questione di millantare.Questione di proporzioni no?sono 1.91 per 92 kili,posso avere 5 cm di fringuello?


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho appena scritto che dopo 20 minuti mi rompo.....


Sei l'unico...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna sta cosa l'ho sentita dire tantissime volte!!!
> Mai uno che dicesse "Oh, io in quarto d'ora ho finito, preliminari compresi!"...e poi quando parlano dell'ora canonica ti dicono pure che è la norma, sul web durano tutti un'ora in media.
> Io posso dire che ho trovato più spesso gente che veniva nelle mutande ancor prima di iniziare!?
> Eh ma che cavolo!!


Lo puoi dire, ne hai facoltà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna sta cosa l'ho sentita dire tantissime volte!!!
> Mai uno che dicesse "Oh, io in quarto d'ora ho finito, preliminari compresi!"...e poi quando parlano dell'ora canonica ti dicono pure che è la norma, sul web durano tutti un'ora in media.
> Io posso dire che ho trovato più spesso gente che veniva nelle mutande ancor prima di iniziare!?
> Eh ma che cavolo!!



Quototi


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La dimostrazione che non millanto nulla.Anzi 20 minuti sono anche troppi.!10 minuti.


eh no, almeno un quarto d'ora


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dopo 20 minuti già mi rompo.


Vi riferite ad un rapporto sessuale o ad un incontro?


----------



## Hellseven (3 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei l'unico...


Leggi bene ... post nr. 25, grazie 
Giusto per amor di verità.


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi non è questione di millantare.Questione di proporzioni no?sono 1.91 per 92 kili,posso avere 5 cm di fringuello?


non c'entrano niente le proporzioni


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma a parte le povere donnette che ci credono....
> secondo me pure quelli che millantano, credono a quello che scrivono...
> si sentono tutti dei gran trombatori... poi li vorrei vedere (vedere eh, nn provare)


Calcola che il maschio medio è convinto che le quattro dita siano 10 centimetri... quindi otto dita si sentono a 20, e non sia mai che gliene avanza un po', tutti Rocco :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> eh no, almeno un quarto d'ora


Amo poco i preliminari.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



biri ha detto:


> non c'entrano niente le proporzioni


C'entrano.


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'entrano.


il mondo non è abitato da gente proporzionata
anzi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh no, almeno un quarto d'ora


io potrei passare ore sui preliminari, ma l atto in se dopo 29 minuti mi rompo pure io.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Si certo,ma nella media c'è una proporzione.


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il mondo non è abitato da gente proporzionata
> anzi


*L*​


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *L*​


ecco


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io potrei passare ore sui preliminari, ma l atto in se dopo 29 minuti mi rompo pure io.



io invece i preliminari dopo un pò mi rompo, io preferisco l'atto e nemmeno mezz'ora che me rompo pure li


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io invece i preliminari dopo un pò mi rompo, io preferisco l'atto e nemmeno mezz'ora che me rompo pure li


Sei mia moglie sotto mentite spoglie? Confessa! :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

"Rompersi" durante l'attività sessuale è solo indice di qualcosa che non va nel come ti senti con chi la stai facendo. Tant'è che quando poi ci si innamora, all'improvviso si scopre che prima mica si scopava davvero, eh.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sei mia moglie sotto mentite spoglie? Confessa! :rotfl:


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:



Fantastica ha detto:


> "Rompersi" durante l'attività sessuale è solo indice di qualcosa che non va nel come ti senti con chi la stai facendo. Tant'è che quando poi ci si innamora, all'improvviso si scopre che prima mica si scopava davvero, eh.


io non la vedo così: la mia sessualità io l'ho vissuta sempre in totale libertà, mi piace, mi diverto, ma le maratone preliminari/stantuffo non mi piacciono.
non seguo un iter, ti metti sul letto, ti stuzzichi, ti accarezzi, no, se mi va, se sono particolarmente su di giri, manco ci penso a questo e stare sotto/sopra a uno che per un ora mi gira, mettite così, famo così, mamma mia, li mi rompo davvero. quando avevo questo ragazzo che ci metteva le ore mi frustrava un pò e gliel'ho detto, e dopo piano piano lui ha smesso di pensare solo al mio di piacere e si è concentrato anche sul suo per dare soddisfazione a me.


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Rompersi" durante l'attività sessuale è solo indice di qualcosa che non va nel come ti senti con chi la stai facendo. Tant'è che quando poi ci si innamora, all'improvviso si scopre che prima mica si scopava davvero, eh.


rompersi nel senso che non è un lavoro, non devi raggiungere per forza certi traguardi in termini di minuti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo deduci da qua dentro o sei andata nelle chat di lothar?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> rompersi nel senso che non è un lavoro, non devi raggiungere per forza certi traguardi in termini di minuti


Appunto. Chi si rompe qualche problemino ce l'ha. Almeno in questo senso. Perché si rende conto del tempo che passa, per esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vi riferite ad un rapporto sessuale o ad un incontro?


il cronometro parte all'intimazione 'fuori i secondi', Pres, come vuole la tradizione.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


Ma soprattutto....
esistono donne che cercano uomini così?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto....
> esistono donne che cercano uomini così?


Assolutamente si. L'idiozia e la superficialità dei modelli sociali ha contagiato anche molte giovincelle, non solo gli uomini.
Ci sono donne che si scelgono l'uomo solo soppesando il conto in banca. Meglio una che punta come obiettivo ai 5/10 orgasmi per seduta.

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. L'idiozia e la superficialità dei modelli sociali ha contagiato anche molte giovincelle, non solo gli uomini.
> Ci sono donne che si scelgono l'uomo solo soppesando il conto in banca. Meglio una che punta come obiettivo ai 5/10 orgasmi per seduta.
> 
> Buscopann


grazie, ma ho 32 anni, nn sono una giovincella
non mi si ingolosisce così
e l'ho anche detto.... la cosa non ha sortito effetti


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> grazie, ma ho 32 anni, nn sono una giovincella
> non mi si ingolosisce così
> e l'ho anche detto.... la cosa non ha sortito effetti


Detto per inciso, la mia era una domanda generic, sappiamo bene che tu sei meglio di così.


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


ma pur che ci fossero a noi che ci cambia?per spiegarmi meglio : io sinceramente certe domande non me le sono mai poste.dirai "perciò che sei cornuta e sola" ma questo è un altro paio di maniche ...a volte l'ho data perché la volevo dare e me la sono goduta ed ero felice, stavo bene...altre volte invece non avevo tanta voglia per stanchezza ma l'ho data lo stesso senza fingere perche ero felice e soddisfata a fare felice e soddisfato lui...a volte si è impegnato a farmi arrivare al orgasmo lui dopo altre volte no...ma non gli ho mai misurato il pisello o contato i minuti....per come la vedo io il peggior nemico del sesso sono le troppe domande che ti mettono ansia....calma e tutto funziona


----------



## birba (4 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma pur che ci fossero a noi che ci cambia?


nulla
solo curiosità


----------



## birba (4 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Detto per inciso, la mia era una domanda generic, sappiamo bene che tu sei meglio di così.


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...




dipende con chi sei anche.
signorinelle capita anche che la persona con cui ti stai intrattenendo faccia " l'étoile de mer ", non è molto stimolante come cosa.
oppure che faccia dei bocchini con i denti.

di cose ridicole ce ne sono da entrambi i versi.....

se c'è complicità, se funziona e si fa del gran sesso si dura anche più di un'ora.
se invece ci sono delle difficoltà non è che dipende sempre dall'uomo, di donne che non sanno nemmeno fare una sega ne ho trovate a bizzeffe....
giusto se vogliamo mettere i punti sulle i, perché di gran scopatrici donne che ho incontrato nella mia vita, ne conto poche.

per quanto riguarda le dimensioni, il mio professore di scienze a 15 anni disse: non lungo che tocchi, non grosso che otturi, ma duro che duri è un cazzo coi fiocchi.
14-16-18-20 poco importa. anzi, più ce l'hai lungo più rischi di far male.

per quanto riguarda gli orgasmi 5-10? 
uno basta e avanza.

parecchie volte io non sono venuto perché ho trovato gente che non era capace di farmi venire.
con la sottile differenza che una donna può quanto meno fingere e non distruggere il mio ego, l'ometto invece non può.

e giù problemi.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> grazie, ma ho 32 anni, nn sono una giovincella
> non mi si ingolosisce così
> e l'ho anche detto.... la cosa non ha sortito effetti





spleen ha detto:


> Detto per inciso, la mia era una domanda generic, sappiamo bene che tu sei meglio di così.


Non capisco perchè tu ti sia sentita coinvolta in prima persona. Spleen ha posto ovviamente una domanda generica
In ogni caso anche anche le donne che si scelgono il compagno valutando il conto in banca difficilmente ammetterebbero questa cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su internet NO.
> Fuori internet SI.


:up:


----------



## birba (4 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè tu ti sia sentita coinvolta in prima persona. Spleen ha posto ovviamente una domanda generica
> In ogni caso anche anche le donne che si scelgono il compagno valutando il conto in banca difficilmente ammetterebbero questa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


se nn capisci è perchè evidentemente non leggi
e cmq io ero tranquilla e per niente offesa
non facciamo polemiche inutili


----------



## Buscopann (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *se nn capisci è perchè evidentemente non leggi*
> e cmq io ero tranquilla e per niente offesa
> non facciamo polemiche inutili


Può darsi. Sono abbastanza pigro.
Però la tua risposta l'avevo letta

Buscopann


----------



## birba (4 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può darsi. Sono abbastanza pigro.
> Però la tua risposta l'avevo letta
> 
> Buscopann


sì ma allora nn fare polemica se nn leggi tutto
con spleen siamo a posto e te invece te la prendi per lui...
cmq avevo solo risposto "sul personale"
perchè è appunto una cosa personalmente accaduta a me
tutto qui
io parlo per me, non per gli altri


----------



## Buscopann (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì ma allora nn fare polemica se nn leggi tutto
> con spleen siamo a posto e te invece te la prendi per lui...
> cmq avevo solo risposto "sul personale"
> perchè è appunto una cosa personalmente accaduta a me
> ...


Ma io non sto facendo nessuna polemica.  Ho risposto a una domanda generica di spleen e poi, quotando la tua successiva risposta, ho scritti "non capisco perché tu ti sia sentita coinvolta in prima persona". Dove la leggi la polemica?
Rileggi invece le tue risposte. Vedrai che una vena di polemica o di risentimento la trovi senza nemmeno fare molta fatica 

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


Parlo per me e dipende dalla partner...

1 no
2 si
3 di poco. 

:rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (5 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> leggendo post, messaggi, ecc...
> sto iniziando a pormi delle domande
> legate al mondo maschile di internet
> 
> ...


Se parliamo di numeri e di sesso, non posso esserti d'aiuto
in quanto i numeri per il mio modo di pensare sono freddi.
Se parliamo di parole ed amore allora ti confido una mia esperienza.
E' possibile far provare e nello stesso momento provare un immenso 
piacere anche solo con un bacio, accompagnato da sguardi e carezze
e parole dolci, sussurrate con un filo di voce.
C'è una controindicazione però, i numeri esposti nella tua domanda
dopo un po' te li dimentichi.
Il piacere che ti ho descritto, non lo scordi più!
Ma questa è soltanto la mia esperienza............
ciao


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dipende con chi sei anche.
> signorinelle capita anche che la persona con cui ti stai intrattenendo faccia " *l'étoile de mer* ", non è molto stimolante come cosa.
> oppure che faccia dei bocchini con i denti.
> 
> ...



questo mi sfugge :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> questo mi sfugge :singleeye:


Stella di mare= una che giace immobile e passiva.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stella di mare= una che giace immobile e passiva.


Altrimenti detta "a 4 di mazze"...


----------



## LDS (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stella di mare= una che giace immobile e passiva.


tuttavia i bocchini con i denti sono decisamente peggiori.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stella di mare= una che giace immobile e passiva.





Nicka ha detto:


> Altrimenti detta "a 4 di mazze"...




grazie ragazze! non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2014)

je suis en ètoile de mer...ma è bellissimo, altro che figa di legno!


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> je suis en ètoile de mer...ma è bellissimo, altro che figa di legno!


Cioè stai lì a 4 di spade?


----------

